# New chicken



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

This chicken was given to me by a neighbor, he said it was 8 months old. Does anyone know what it is? I plan to re-home her, but want to know what she is?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Is it a Wyandotte?

http://www.chickenforum.com/chickens/wyandotte.html


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam I'd say she's a Wyandotte. I've got a silver laced & gold laced.. Why are you going to rehome? Bring her when you bring Outlaw, I'll trade you some Rubs for the pair. Lol 
good luck to ya..


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

She is a beautiful laced Wyandotte hen .
You are very lucky to have her


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She looks like a very nice girl. Gorgeous & healthy too! Do you have to rehome her? As everyone tells me, what's one more?  (And now as I say this to you, I'm taking in my littlest cousin's lone hen. Last survivor from a fox attacking and killing the rest.)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely bird that. why dont you keep her ?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

My girlfriend might take her. She cleaned out her shed, waiting for her to stop by later to see if she wants it, if not I shall keep the butterball. She is just so big, dying to see her eggs. She was tamer last night, today she was skittish, so I put her in the kennel for a bit instead of with Outlaw. I like the small banties compared to the big birds. The big birds need more land. We will see what happens.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's mine, silver as gold.. Suzy and Penny. She would make me a beautiful trio...


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I put her at my friends house, she has a bigger yard and we plan to get more chickens together. I want more birds. Her shed is cleared out and plan to make some boxes for her this weekend. We plan to share the cost and eggs. Can't wait for eggs. He said she was a good egg layer, so I am excited to have eggs. I also noticed the bird eating her own poo? What is that? She also ate all the egg shells in my girlfriends garden. Does she need more calcium?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

P.S. I love all your birds Cogburn, you have so many...beautiful pics. Call southwest and see how much to fly from Idaho to Texas with birds. LOL


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

It might be a sign that she needs more calcium. Sometimes hens just get into the habit of eating their eggs, a very bad habit. Easily fixed if she has a specific spot she lays at though.
She might need more calcium though. I suggest giving her some oyster crumbs/shells. That's one of the things I give to my girls for calcium and they just love them.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

She is in good hands. Plus she lives down the street from me and she will staying in the family. She's the goose who is going to lay our golden eggs.!! I have permision to drop off more hens "} Her name is Bellina. Going to build coop in shed and build a small flock. They can free range in her yard. Yeah!! Building my own chickenland, one backyard at a time.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

guess who already let the chicken in her home...chicken fever is spreading!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad she has a couple chicken nuts for owners !! They are a lot of fun, congrats ladies !

Cogburn


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What a sweet hen. I'd let her in too. My Roo used to come in every afternoon after school and watch TV with me until I fell asleep. Then my Dad would take him back out to the coop. He was such a sweet Roo.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous birds! I have some Wyandottes and I just love the way they look.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't lol..........chickens are fun. I am on a chicken high right now!! Going to visit the lady I got my girls from and grab two more girls. They will be small bantams. Go see her this week. I am looking for another wyandotte for my girlfriends coop and plan to visit a hatchery, too. Too excited to get this chicken family going. 

I also spoke to a friend I haven't seen in a while and she has an egg co-op.......What? Very happy!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Booty, you are on a roll girl. Good luck with all your newest adventures. Chickens chickens everywhere. Big ones little ones some the size of your head.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> some the size of your head.


Is that a form of henpecking in the forum?

I actually found a silver laced wyandotte hen. Pick her up in the morning. The two hens will be our beggining of our egg laying flock.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I wasn't pecking. That was the coconuts song. I've got a lovey bunch of coconuts. Sorry, I was just in a good mood. Appologise if I offended you.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol y'all gals are funny


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I had to read it a couple times....IDK LOL

Yes, we are chicken nuts!! I got a text this morning "couldn't find chicken last night, but I found her, she was in the house" woke her up at 7 am making noises in the living room perched up by the fishtank. 

Lock her up before you leave, not when you get home!! This is going to get interesting!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

New chicken, Silver Laced Wyandotte, and the two egg layers hanging out at new coop location.


----------

